# Mumbai to Keyloggers in all Cafes ...



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

Seems to me like a fallout of the adnan case and terrorism ...

*The Indian city of Mumbai hopes to fight terrorism by installing keyloggers*

    	 	     		All Internet cafes in the Indian city of Mumbai will have police-sanctioned key-logger software installed on their machines to help combat terrorism.  With a population of 13 million residents, cafe owners only in the city of Mumbai will be forced to install the software.
 		All cafe owners will be forced to register and receive a city license from police headquarters, reveal the number of PCs located in the location and Internet protocol (IP) addresses for all of the PCs.  Any cafe owners who do not register can be fined, with harsher punishments possible. 
 		The announcement follows bombings in Hyderabad and Mumbai that were reportedly organized in Internet cafes.


 		"The police needs to install programs that will capture every key stroke at regular interval screen shots, which will be sent back to a server that will log all the data," said Vijay Mukhi, India Foundation for Information Security and Technology president.  "The police can then keep track of all communication between terrorists no matter which part of the world they operate from. This is the only way to patrol the net and this is how the police informer is going to look in the e-age," he added.

Privacy experts and bloggers around the world point out different methods criminals can use to remain anonymous.  A _CNET _blog indicates the use of proxy servers and Tor could be two potentially popular methods to get around the keyloggers.

*Source*


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW

Idea is good, but

"The police needs to install programs that will capture every key stroke at regular interval screen shots, which will be sent back to a server that will log all the data,"

Hmm ... Logging everything literally !


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

u think they will go thru everything .. they will do it after catastrophe strikes


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 12, 2007)

who will pay the extra bandwdith cost ?? whats the gurrenty of my private data like Account info, Credit Card information ??

There are to many ifs and buts... to me its the worst Idea for Users atleast... !!!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 12, 2007)

^may be for windows compi-uters only!there are cafe's with Linux too na?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 12, 2007)

Privacy Gone....


----------



## max_demon (Sep 12, 2007)

thats what i do in all internet cafe's for private reasons


----------



## Pathik (Sep 12, 2007)

Its a BS idea.. ll lead to privacy issues..


----------



## vish786 (Sep 12, 2007)

yes bul$hit , our info wil b leaked then... WTH


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 12, 2007)

Its not if, Indian Police servers..  u can imagine how secure they them self are  its almost certain the all info will be leaked, info like Usres CC info, Private emails...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 12, 2007)

I wonder where will they save those billions of screen shots.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 12, 2007)

This all all BS and _gaaagaziiii_...i dont think it will be implemented but yeah it sure is breach of privacy


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

this is stupidity!!!


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh come on...the forces barely do their current duty properly now, and they're going to monitor millions of screenshots? Phu-leeze


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 12, 2007)

Gaye hamare password kudedan mein


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 13, 2007)

And you think those fatheads sitting in cybercells will be able to sift through *all* the data they'll be presented with ..?? 
They are really very pesimistic about Mumbai's cybercafe usage .. Let them get the first installments of all the keylogger's data and then we'll see what they are able to find out ..


----------



## Yamaraj (Sep 13, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> *The Indian city of Mumbai hopes to fight terrorism by installing keyloggers*


How about fighting terrorism by putting everyone in prison?

Nothing but another blow on individual privacy by the very government voted elected by the people.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 13, 2007)

oh. bullshit. How about filing an rti on how they are going to deal with privacy issues on the information thus collected. For how long data will be stored and stuff. Definitely suing material.


----------



## theKonqueror (Sep 13, 2007)

Simply pathetic!!!!

What next? Tap all SMS and snail mail?


----------



## chesss (Sep 13, 2007)

poor things are bored.. they just want to read ppls scrapbooks for timepass


----------



## Sourabh (Sep 13, 2007)

Reminds me I was once dragged out of a Cyber Cafe because I cleared the IE cache. 

If the compulsion on Identity card wasn't enough, here comes the key-logger news.


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not Installing Any Key Loggers in my Internet Cafe'( What even if its in Nagpur), no. never.
  I have a explicit Notice on the board that this Cafe' doesnt have any Key Loggers or Spy ware software ,in any of the 35 PC's that it has.
   Internet Banking is the safest and i draw most customer on the trust.
  For once i am going to Fight this law Tooth and nail.Thought i really don't have any idea how one fights it, tooth and nail.Ughh too much of clichés is bad .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 13, 2007)

As for Kolkata, I am already Diging through Indian ACTs to see what gives me right to say no to install such if centraly GOV wants to impliment these crap options...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 13, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Reminds me I was once dragged out of a Cyber Cafe because I cleared the IE cache.


What the hell, is that how they treat customers there . Here they don't drag, just point a "Desi katta" on the head & say "chal bhag" 

But seriously, nothing like this here. You can go where ever u want & no problem, most of the cyber cafes that i know here are someway associated with students which configure & play with the network like gpedit, or samba etc on it.

My friends cyber cafe is running from 4 years, still the same old hardware & XP, it rox...but still no such restrictions here, cos when the user goes to change something he gets error "Access denied" . Simple & effective, although cabins are not allowed here anymore



> If the compulsion on Identity card wasn't enough, here comes the key-logger news.


ID card is good enough.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 13, 2007)

This plan won't succeed.
There is a cyber in my area where the speeds sucks(I sometimes think my dialup works fast ).What will happen if such software eats precious bandwith?
Also what is the state of broadband in India.Seriously pathetic.


----------



## casanova (Sep 13, 2007)

Most of the cyber cafes have limited bandwdith. This will eat up their bandwidth, already low memory resources and cpu.

Speeds will be affected. Forget about the police getting our data.

What if a geek runs the cafe and uses the data collected by that softy.

Workaround:

Install your os in a portable hdd and boot through it. Hehe


----------



## mavihs (Sep 13, 2007)

wats going happen 2 people who do shopping????
once i thought 2 install some keyloggers in some Cafes in my area as it was very easy 2 get through there system but dropped the plan as i didn't have the time & didn't no wat i would have done with the data.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 14, 2007)

This is an example of innovative use stupidity for national security.


I think id's are enough, keyloggers is over kill

This is what they have to say about privacy:



> “The question we need to ask ourselves is whether a breach of privacy is more important or the security of the nation. I do not think the above question needs an answer,” said Mukhi. “



taken from whoisdeep.com


----------



## ilugd (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah, the monkey who cut off the king's head with an axe while attempting to kill a mosquito probably asked himself the question.

"The question we need to ask ourselves is whether some inconvenience is more important or long term protection from malaria, dengue and chickengunia. I do not think the above question needs an answer,” 

cliches are usually used to cover up dumbness.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> What the hell, is that how they treat customers there . Here they don't drag, just point a "Desi katta" on the head & say "chal bhag"


 In Coimbatore,on a usual visit i went to a big cybercafe.I left there-reason they are asking for government ID card and address & what i am doing here...huh!btwn its one yr back.cybercafe guy said politely that police is looking their PC logs(means keylogger?) and visitors details in all cafe's in coimbatore that time.
TN Police is very strict esp in cities.
although i found a way to browse later that day!
and CBE is famous for a blast some 10 yrs back.


----------



## VexByte (Sep 14, 2007)

Most of the *cyber cafe machines are resource hoggers and very poorly configured with no Firefox/Opera.* The keyloggers will surely make them work on  a snail's pace !


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 14, 2007)

VexByte said:
			
		

> Most of the *cyber cafe machines are resource hoggers and very poorly configured with no Firefox/Opera.* The keyloggers will surely make them work on  a snail's pace !


some cafes here run windows xp on Celeron with 64mb ram


that to with a firewall, anitivirus client running

image how big pain in A$$ it is surfing on those Pc's

for me my dataone with wifi rocks as i can use it from anywhere. when i say anywhere i mean it.  some of posts on Digit forums have been typed directly from my loo


----------



## mavihs (Sep 14, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> some cafes here run windows xp on Celeron with 64mb ram
> 
> that to with a firewall, anitivirus client running
> 
> image how big pain in A$$ it is surfing on those Pc's


OMG!!! WTF!!! r they crazy!! 



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> for me my dataone with wifi rocks as i can use it from anywhere. when i say anywhere i mean it. some of posts on Digit forums have been typed directly from my loo



 ROFL!!!!


----------



## indian_samosa (Sep 14, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> for me my dataone with wifi rocks as i can use it from anywhere. when i say anywhere i mean it.  some of posts on Digit forums have been typed directly from my loo



Thats one of my dreams ...


----------



## slugger (Sep 15, 2007)

i think u people r simply raisin a hue and cry over a not-so-significant issue

i agree they will have access to every thing u *type* on d computer, and if needed they can use it to satisfy their voyeuristic urges (which i am sure many of d officers will definitley indulge in)

but considering the volume of data they would be recieving, it is quite certain that they would definitly be employing filters to flag only those contents that contain words like, say, Allah, bomb, Pakistan, Jehad etc

now taking the volume of data that they would come across into consideration, consider the probablitiy of they choosing your data for their cheap thrills, it would tend to zero

even if say by some stroke of misfortune d hawaldars manning the computers do manage to chance upon your mail, where you are describing in great graphic detail to your friends of the *threesome* you had last evening with your *tution teacher and her daughter*, or you *proposing online (loser!!!) to your grilfriend*, do you think they would turn up at your door-step to arrest you for this
These guys dont have enuf manpower to deploy for investigating crimes dat affect national interest, and u think that ur escapedes will bring them running to ur door-steps, high hopes
None of u r dat important d00ds :smirk:

If you still feel paranoid about d whole thing, you cud do wat i used to do not-so-long ago when i had to acces t net from a cafe

compose ur letters @ home or college lab and just copy paste it

do d same for d email-ids and passwords

and who d hell does online transactions in a cafe 
if u still insit on doing it, just type in 0-9 & A-Z and copy-paste it (ida ripped from this months DIGIT ) as and when necessary,

c all ur problems solved

d police has thigs their way and u to have nothing to fear

and as 4 slow speed, that is d owners problem, to stay in buines and attrac customers they will have to ramp up theri infrastructure or run d risk of customers walkin down to d adjascent cafe with better speed


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 15, 2007)

look at the /. article *yro.slashdot.org/yro/07/09/09/2011240.shtml


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 15, 2007)

What the hell? Pathetic Policing!! Trying to catch terrorist at the expense of people's privacy? I mean, what the hell are they thinking? keyloggers? Some illegal software used by cops? I haven't heard of a legal keylogger ever in my life!! If this was happening in developed countries, then the police would have got it on their face, but alas, this is india where cops take off your monitor but amazingly leave behind the CPU as a method of confistication!! This shows the amount of knowledge, not technical knowledge, the amount of knowledge our lawmakers and cops have! SAD!

For those of you who read this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68208

Now we know what they are doing with that money!! Invading people's privacy!


----------



## Sparsh007 (Sep 15, 2007)

they gonna take money and sell our info CC,email id's,paypal and all

Edit:


			
				slugger said:
			
		

> If you still feel paranoid about d whole thing, you cud do wat i used to do not-so-long ago when i had to acces t net from a cafe
> 
> compose ur letters @ home or college lab and just copy paste it
> 
> ...


they are also gonna take screenshots i think


----------



## slugger (Sep 15, 2007)

well i can not say for you all, but i really *wudnt* mind if you take screen shots of my mail correspondences even if it contains detailed info about my *** life 

and as for passwords, d solution is age-old, just copy-paste it instead of typing it

and if at all they gonna take screenshots den just dont use a cybercafe to conduct online financial transactions


----------



## praka123 (Sep 15, 2007)

what about a linux knoppix or any livecd or bootable usb and boot from cafe    keyloggers logs what?  provided internet u need to get up&running!(most may have dhcp?)


----------



## slugger (Sep 15, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> what about a linux knoppix or any livecd or bootable usb and boot from cafe    keyloggers logs what?  provided internet u need to get up&running!(most may have dhcp?)



now dat u have fed dis idea in2 their minds dey will now make it mandatory for cafe owner to disable booting thru extrenal media 

there goes our last option


----------



## praka123 (Sep 15, 2007)

^dont worry p0ki crackers will crack this keylogger unlocked


----------



## delivi (Sep 15, 2007)

hey this is a great idea, but imagine how many police men will be needed to check the logs.

still this is not a foolproff system, any hacker worth his salt will easily overcome this.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 15, 2007)

delivi said:
			
		

> hey this is a great idea, but imagine how many police men will be needed to check the logs.
> 
> still this is not a foolproff system, any hacker worth his salt will easily overcome this.


 
Great idea? What's wrong with you dude? Do you know how much of this is going against your own privacy and stealing of information by the government? Keyloggers itself is illegal piece of software in the first place and they are going to use something illegal to catch terrorist? It's like taking the help of the other terrorist groups to catch another group of terrorist!

This is a joke and everyone has the right to defend their privacy because this proposed system goes way beyond just invading privacy!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 15, 2007)

Jokes apart and dont bother me,that  i brought religious thoughts here,being an Indian and proud of My roots and bharathiya sanskrity rather than what books taught in religious classes(i had attended other religion classes even to know what is breeding   )
Privacy?its not as important as national security.
and..

and mumbai city,-how can someone forget the 93 blasts eh?97-coimbatore blast all killing kafirs? 
even Al-quida is against Bharath.so let give off privacy and believe police,dear windows user.
ur privacy is NOT as important as national security,I wont envisage a world controlled by a single law(shari`a)//but not meant offend a proud indian.
and...dont swallow everything taught..afterall we are living in a multicultural nation where all religions are supposed to live friendly.
so at the end terrorists are religious fanatics and neither a hindu,christian terrorist gangs i know.RSS?eh?what about Al-umma(south) and Al-qaida-reading the book and following what it taught makes ppl blind.
I hope atleast ppl be above religions thus peace prevails and nation progress.
i dont care loses in IT sector if doller value losses out with rupee.one must first prefer ur nationality,your job,then religion.


----------



## slugger (Sep 15, 2007)

*now what does religion have to do with the mumbai police installing key loggers in cyber cafes?*

d same key logger is going to be used to track down *kidnappers*,

that very key logger is oging to be used to track down people creating *fake profiles on orkut*, 

that key logger is going to be used if some one tries to commit *financial fraud* sitting in a cyber-cafe,

the key-logger will become useful when the police needs to track down a person accused of *cyber stalking*

i could go on and on abut the crimes could be solved by the police by the use of this key logger and *none of which would have anything to do with religion*

of course d main aim of this move is to *thwart terrorism*, but giving terrorism a religious angle is not fair, 'cause *when the bomb explodes the harm that it will cause to a person will not depend on the religion of the person*


----------



## mavihs (Sep 16, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> i think u people r simply raisin a hue and cry over a not-so-significant issue
> 
> i agree they will have access to every thing u *type* on d computer, and if needed they can use it to satisfy their voyeuristic urges (which i am sure many of d officers will definitley indulge in)
> 
> ...



by the way if u don't that half of the keyloggers have this tool which compies wat u copy in the clipboard.


----------

